# Paintings of Waylon, Renfield & Cleo



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here are my most recent paintings of Hedgehog Royalty.

King Waylon









King Renfield (one of my favorite paintings so far)  









Queen Cleo (my first black & white painting)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Love them! Acrylic, I'm assuming?
Maybe I'll paint Amelia one day... put that art minor I have to use. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always, exquisite!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great job as always!  Renfield is one of my favs too, thanks for sharing!  I'm always getting asked about the painting you done of Betty  several have said I was a very good painter and could go far  so I said well thank you! :lol: Then they always ask who's PJ!  :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Incredible work! (As always!)


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, I thought that first painting was a photo. :shock: Nice work! Buuuut you've forgotten something! They are missing their little whiskies! That reminds me of how my oldest took a pair of scissors to our cat. I was petting her one day when I noticed heeey how come the cat's whiskers have been trimmed!?!? :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh no! I did forget whiskers!  
They've already been mailed off. I suppose if I ever get to visit the rescue in Colorado, I'll have to remember to bring my paints. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous, I love all of your paintings. Great job


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Paintings of Waylon, Renfield & Cleo*

Wow! You are awesome!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Another set of amazing paintings PJ! And I didn't even notice the missing whiskers til it was pointed out. Perhaps it is a sign of royalty to be clean-shaven!


----------

